# What a 5yr. old boy says: (our 5yr. old anyway)



## lv1nothr (Feb 8, 2007)

Let me share with you what David said to me today:

David: "Mom, I don't want to do children's things anymore, I want to do 
adult things."

Mom: "oh?...Well..what adult things are you thinking you might want to do."

David: "You know...buy guns and stuff."

 And I'm trying to teach him phonics!!!


----------



## Herald (Feb 8, 2007)

lv1nothr said:


> Let me share with you what David said to me today:
> 
> David: "Mom, I don't want to do children's things anymore, I want to do
> adult things."
> ...




Grace, I sure am glad to see that your son has his priorities straight!


----------



## lv1nothr (Feb 8, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Grace, I sure am glad to see that your son has his priorities straight!



Bill....Do NOT encourage him...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 8, 2007)

That is funny!!! And you know, Grace...it almost sounded like you were speaking to your hubby there...LOL!


----------



## lv1nothr (Feb 8, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> That is funny!!! And you know, Grace...it almost sounded like you were speaking to your hubby there...LOL!



 Colleen...all these Bills!!! Funny thing with this boy is that he doesn't get this gun thing from daddy...


----------



## Herald (Feb 8, 2007)

lv1nothr said:


> Bill....Do NOT encourage him...



Can I send him my old N.R.A. t-shirt and buttons?


----------



## lv1nothr (Feb 8, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Can I send him my old N.R.A. t-shirt and buttons?



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Thank you!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 9, 2007)

I love it. Thanks for that story.


----------



## Archlute (Feb 9, 2007)

lv1nothr said:


> Let me share with you what David said to me today:
> 
> David: "Mom, I don't want to do children's things anymore, I want to do
> adult things."
> ...



All's not lost, Grace. At least phonics will help him learn how to say, "*Drop the weapon, and put your hands in the air!!!*


----------



## lv1nothr (Feb 9, 2007)

Archlute said:


> All's not lost, Grace. At least phonics will help him learn how to say, "*Drop the weapon, and put your hands in the air!!!*



 

OH I feel better now...


----------



## lv1nothr (Feb 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I love it. Thanks for that story.



Oh and did I tell you he also wants to fly a "Fighter Jet?" So he says. Hubby told him he needs to learn to be very obedient to do that...So he's always telling Daddy: "you know it's hard for me to obey dad." to which Daddy replies: "Yes son, you're a sinner...now we can talk important things!" 
He can name ya just about every military aircraft there is, hopefully he'll be able to read about'em some day!  

On a side note: just last night, this same child wanted to know how it was that Jacob, who loved God, could still sin. And how is it that daddy and mommy can still sin?

The Lord really knows which children to give to whom to keep us on our spiritual toes eh?  

David doesn't leave us lacking for material!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 9, 2007)

lv1nothr said:


> Colleen...all these Bills!!! Funny thing with this boy is that he doesn't get this gun thing from daddy...



I didn't think so...

Sounds more like quality time with a brother-in-love  

And I hate to spoil it for David, but given the height of his parents, he may grow to be too tall for a fighter (my brother wanted to be an F-16; his myspace has a song about it that perfectly fits his situation. But since he is too tall, he is a contract pilot for them...delivery in small craft).

And hey...I can't even call out for "Steve" at church...not without a fifth of the men turning to look!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 9, 2007)

Children say the funniest things! Sounds like my 5-year-old...  



LadyFlynt said:


> And hey...I can't even call out for "Steve" at church...not without a fifth of the men turning to look!



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 9, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> I didn't think so...
> 
> Sounds more like quality time with a brother-in-love
> 
> ...


 
 And to think if the Cable's were still there!


----------



## Augusta (Feb 9, 2007)

lv1nothr said:


> Let me share with you what David said to me today:
> 
> David: "Mom, I don't want to do children's things anymore, I want to do
> adult things."
> ...


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Feb 9, 2007)

You'll shoot yer eye out... You'll shoot yer eye out...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 9, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> And to think if the Cable's were still there!



Indeed!  



~~Susita~~ said:


> You'll shoot yer eye out... You'll shoot yer eye out...


----------



## lv1nothr (Feb 9, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> And to think if the Cable's were still there!



More Steves?


----------



## lv1nothr (Feb 9, 2007)

Augusta said:


>



See Traci? That's what you get in these littlest ones!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 9, 2007)

lv1nothr said:


> More Steves?


 
Ben and Helene Cable named their first-born, Steven.


----------

